# Are these fleas in my lawn?



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Wondering if anyone knows what these bugs are (and how to get rid of them)?

They are very small and swarm up around my ankles as I walk through the grass.


----------



## LawnOrder (Sep 29, 2019)

.
@stogie1020 - They're grass-feeding Leafhoppers. Have a look here for comparison:

https://www.google.com/search?q=Graminella+nigrifrons&client=firefox-b-1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi-6erSlPzkAhWqneAKHaRuA18Q_AUIESgB&biw=800&bih=471

This article might help a bit:

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/plant-problems/pests/insects/leafhopper-control.htm
.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Awesome, thanks! Now to figure out what to kill them with...

OK, going to order some Bifenthrin (Talstar Pro) to spray.

Thanks for the ID LawnOrder!


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Befenthrin did the trick. I sprayed the whole lawn as well as the house. It killed off all the leafhoppers in the grass as well as all the mosquitoes and other nuisance bugs around the house.

I plan to spray the house/yard monthly and treat the lawn as needed.

Thanks again LawnOrder.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've been using Talstar for years and it really is a great product. Mosquitos are horrible here, so this year I've also added a backpack blower/fogger and I fog once a month.....man, the mosquitos have never been better around here!


----------

